# Motor home Mayhem inb Australia



## aikidomo (Jan 8, 2008)

Have a look at this little item I picked up on my travels, ignore the advert at the beginning, how about doing this in The Uk. :roll: 
http://espanol.video.yahoo.com/watch/3380447/3766380


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

6 hundred + motorhomes in a line 
sounds good you find the road, maybe the m25 on a friday afternoon 
chapter


----------

